# Hi Everyone!



## smh28 (Jul 14, 2008)

I have always loved make up but after years of using just basic Clinique products I have discovered the wonderful world of MAC! Why did I wait so long?! LOL. I am now trying to learn proper make up application techniques and choosing of colors. I am loving every minute of it and I sense that my paychecks are going to disappear very quickly in the future! It has been a pleasure to realize there are so many other people who spend just as much time obsessing as me! So nice to meet you all.


----------



## Janice (Jul 14, 2008)

to Specktra, hope we can help you along your journey.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## coachkitten (Jul 15, 2008)

Glad that you decided to join and I hope to see you around the site!


----------



## rbella (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome, check out the tutorials section, they are really helpful!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 3, 2008)

welcome to specktra, fellow makeup junkie! i'm sure you'll find plenty of makeup addicts to share your addiction with, and of course, some fabulous enablers.


----------



## msmack (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------

